# Dominican Republic Grand Oasis Marien



## pjrose (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an II confirmation for a 2 bedroom in the Grand Oasis Marien in the DR, and I'm confused about a few things.  

There are no reviews on TUG (I found it on debbie's) - did it have a different name that perhaps I could find reviews under?

The confirmation says "optional meal plan / all-inclusive package available" - I assume that means we're in CM2 not CMI - are these the same resort except for the all-inclusive?  How do I find out the all-inclusive rates if we want to do that?  

When I go to its site http://www.hotelesoasis.com/ through the link on IntervalWorld.com, I see info about Oasis hotels, but nothing about the timeshare villas - it'd be nice to see a diagram of the layout.

Has anyone been there recently, who could give me a bit of an overview?  

Thanks!


----------



## flowers1227 (Jan 8, 2008)

I clicked on the link and found it. At the top it says Multimedia.  It is a pull down menu with all the resorts listed.  Click on the resort you want and there is all kinds of info.  Looks beautiful!!!!
Betty


----------



## pjrose (Jan 8, 2008)

flowers1227 said:


> I clicked on the link and found it. At the top it says Multimedia.  It is a pull down menu with all the resorts listed.  Click on the resort you want and there is all kinds of info.  Looks beautiful!!!!
> Betty



That's odd - I just tried the link again and did not find multimedia.  No problem finding the Grand Oasis Marien hotel, but nothing specific about the timeshares - e.g. nothing on the two-bedroom layout or on the all-inclusive plan.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2008)

PJ,

Go back to your link - when you get there click on the "Hotels" hyperlink.
Scroll down and on the right side of the page you will see hyperlinks for their Dominican Republic properties - click on Grand Oasis Marien hyperlink.
When you get to that page there are thumbnail pictures to enlarge.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## silvib (Jan 8, 2008)

PJ - This resort is very close to where we stayed earlier in the year.  You need to do the all-inclusive otherwise there's really no-where to eat or shop.  This hotel forms part of a Spanish chain, so you shouldn't have any problem with the food.  We stayed at the Iberostar Costa Dorada which was wonderful, but I'm sure you'll do well there.  It's a very easy drive from the airport and worth renting a car to get around unless you already have your transfers taken care of.  After our first visit, the second time we preferred to take care of our driving as the locals have their own way of doing it which causes white knuckles and your foot to keep hitting the imaginary brake!!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 8, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> PJ,
> Go back to your link - when you get there click on the "Hotels" hyperlink.
> Scroll down and on the right side of the page you will see hyperlinks for their Dominican Republic properties - click on Grand Oasis Marien hyperlink.
> When you get to that page there are thumbnail pictures to enlarge.



Thanks - that's what I did, and it looks great, but I was hoping for some detail on the 2-bedrooms, pics of kitchen, living room, and so forth.  Oh well, will find out soon!




silvib said:


> PJ - This resort is very close to where we stayed earlier in the year.  You need to do the all-inclusive otherwise there's really no-where to eat or shop.  This hotel forms part of a Spanish chain, so you shouldn't have any problem with the food.  We stayed at the Iberostar Costa Dorada which was wonderful, but I'm sure you'll do well there.  It's a very easy drive from the airport and worth renting a car to get around unless you already have your transfers taken care of.  After our first visit, the second time we preferred to take care of our driving as the locals have their own way of doing it which causes white knuckles and your foot to keep hitting the imaginary brake!!



Thanks.  This trip is for our parents, and their friends who was originally from the DR; they go there occasionally and stay with relatives or in a hotel, so my bet is that they will have a car and know various places to go.  Nonetheless, I think they'll want to do the AI for convenience despite the expense!  The AI gets pretty good reviews on some of the other sites.


----------



## silvib (Jan 8, 2008)

Guess your parents will have the best of both worlds then, taking friends with local knowledge.  I'm sure they'll have a great time.  We loved the DR people, they are very friendly, plus we also speak fluent Spanish having lived for years in Spain, so that was a plus.


----------

